# Peavey Generation Vintage EX (Tele-style)



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I've had the itch to get into a tele-style guitar for a few months now and this thing popped up on Kijiji this morning:

Peavey Generation EXP Electric Guitar | Guitars | Strathcona County | Kijiji

There isn't a ton of info on these but what I've managed to dig up is that despite what the listing says it's not an EXP nor is it Korean made. The neck HB model was made in China at least that's what my Googling has uncovered.

Anybody have any experience with these?

There's also a modded (extra single coil added) CV kicking around for $300 but I would most definitely have to work my way out of the doghouse if I came home with that one. Is the CV that much better?

Squire Classic Vibe Telecaster | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji

Thanks!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The Peavey Vintage Generation EXP is actually a very nice guitar. Very nice feel to the neck, surprisingly good tone clean, and generates a nice grind with the stock pickups.
















It is more Tele than many of the real Telecaster guitars that I have tried.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Steve Cropper loves Peavey Teles, so...


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

It has vintage Kluson tuning pegs, and stays in tune. There is a bathtub space under the pick guard which would allow for adding a middle pickup. I have read that the bridge pickup is low wind, low gain with a brass plate. I have yet to look under the ash tray. It also has a compensated middle brass bridge piece.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@johnnyshaka Did you buy it? 

It is not on Kijiji as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If you didn't get it, the CV is a great guitar. And 300 is a good price for it.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

@greco & @cboutilier my original post was back in September...that was my "cry for help" and nobody heard me so I just let the "tele dream" die.

*forgive me, I had "cyber threat assessment" training this week*

Since then my focus has been...well, non-existent...as I've been monitoring Kijiji, etc...for teles, semi-hollows and more recently, amps. I really need to stop, though, as we slapped braces on one of the kids this winter and will be replacing windows at the house next month. I'm thinking another couple hundred bucks on the line of credit could go unnoticed but the increase in volume of the racket I generate while playing guitar may tip off the wife...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> @greco & @cboutilier my original post was back in September...that was my "cry for help" and nobody heard me so I just let the "tele dream" die.
> 
> *forgive me, I had "cyber threat assessment" training this week*
> 
> Since then my focus has been...well, non-existent...as I've been monitoring Kijiji, etc...for teles, semi-hollows and more recently, amps. I really need to stop, though, as we slapped braces on one of the kids this winter and will be replacing windows at the house next month. I'm thinking another couple hundred bucks on the line of credit could go unnoticed but the increase in volume of the racket I generate while playing guitar may tip off the wife...


Just start gathering cheap parts, and you'll eventually have a few Teles. I have almost 2 full Teles in pieces on my shelf right now.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a Peavey T-Style "Raptor" that I got for dirt cheap. It looks a lot like that one, other than mine having a white guard.
Was going to rip it apart and make it a project guitar... then I plugged it in... It sounds and plays fantastic!

So... other than the strings... It stayed exactly how I got it, all stock parts. Very impressed by it.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Just start gathering cheap parts, and you'll eventually have a few Teles. I have almost 2 full Teles in pieces on my shelf right now.


That's a thought...I've always got my eyes open for interesting stuff...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Jugger said:


> I have a Peavey T-Style "Raptor" that I got for dirt cheap. It looks a lot like that one, other than mine having a white guard.
> Was going to rip it apart and make it a project guitar... then I plugged it in... It sounds and plays fantastic!
> 
> So... other than the strings... It stayed exactly how I got it, all stock parts. Very impressed by it.


My neighbour has an old Peavey Raptor T-Style that he won't give up either. He said he's tried to "upgrade" to a Fender Tele several times but just can't find one that he likes enough to justify the cost nor do they "feel" as good in his hands than his current rig does.

He's been playing a lot more mandolin and fiddle as of late...I just might have to remind him that I'm in the market for a tele...


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

how about this one from our Jim?
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/rare-1989-peavey-generation-series-telecaster.196369/


----------

